# Coding global days for ESWL



## msboniqua (Feb 27, 2010)

How do you code aftercare/global when the stone fragments are still present? Most often these fragments pass on their own and no further treatment is necessary, but technically the patient is not stone free.


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

msboniqua said:


> How do you code aftercare/global when the stone fragments are still present? Most often these fragments pass on their own and no further treatment is necessary, but technically the patient is not stone free.


Question is not clear? You mean follow up E/Ms.. Then you'd use 99024 during the global period. If you mean a follow procedure is done. You'd code your procedure with 58 or 78 or 79.


----------

